# GS Husky and Pitbull problem....



## Helpmeplz (Jan 4, 2016)

My half German shepherd/husky is getting mean. I don't know how to fix this. We had Ace, our GS/husky, ever since he was a baby, we had his sister as well but had to give her away, and Ace been somewhat ok and well. Now later, like Ace became big, and we got another dog. Our other dog is Ichi, a pit bull. Ichi was supposedly a inside dog but due to some circumstances, we had to let him out in the back with Ace. Now, ever since Ichi came, Ace been somewhat aggressive. Hence, We got Ichi when he was a baby too, and we put him in the back like when he was a teen, now he's an adult. Now in this present, (1.) Every feeding time, Ace would take both of the bowls and would not share, he's fine when we get close and take the bowl away from him but when Ichi comes, he growls and bark at him. This includes treats as well, Ace would try to take Ichi's all the time; and Ace doesn't eat quickly, he just sit next to the food and just relax. (2.) Ace barks often now. Im guessing now that he wants attention. To stop 1, I would always go outside and watch ichi finish his bowl first, this helps but another problem is that Ichi would go after Ace's bowl. Even when I'm out there Ichi would purposely go near Ace's bowl, he would eat single pieces near Ace's. I read online many times and the problem is, I believe, is letting another dog into ones territory, but I think it too late to try to introduce because they are somewhat close. Ace and Ichi would lick off water on each other's mouth, and once they both went missing and the shelter found them together. Now the problem I'm having is that Ace is barking more, due to Ichi I believe, and is becoming more meaner. How do I fix this, how do I teach them to get along more, how do I teach ace not to bark/ growl. How do I teach Ace not to take both of the food.


----------



## yuriy (Dec 23, 2012)

Crate & rotate, or re-home one.


----------



## dogma13 (Mar 8, 2014)

I would feed them separately,just take one inside to feed.Are they both in the yard 24/7?They need your companionship,exercise, and training.


----------



## Chip18 (Jan 11, 2014)

Uh ... not good! You are well on your way to needing to know this:
Leerburg | How to Break Up a Dog Fight Without Getting Hurt

The bowl "Crap" needs to stop "NOW!" You are laying the groundwork for a very bad situation! Somebody our dog is going to get hurt! Both dogs need to be crate trained. 

A "drag leash" should be used on the dogs when they are in the house. (A short leash with no handle to get caught up on furniture.

And both dogs should be trained in "Place" and lose the freaking treats until you get this under control!

Look for "Crate's" on Craigslist and "Feed" the dogs in the Crate's! You need to take this "seriously" and up your game or "rehome" one of the dogs!

Spend time here:
Leerburg | Dominance & Aggression Articles

And info on "Place Command" can be found here, Crate and Place training are your friends. Sites with trainers that work with dogs like theses all the time and show what they do are here.:

http://www.germanshepherds.com/forum/7378442-post9.html

"You" can ask them questions on FB, Jeff Gellman and Sean O'Shea they also weekly Q&A, and Jeff has a weekly call in radio show.

The only thing in your favor, so far, is you have not had serious "issues" yet!! But the clock is counting down. It's time to up your game and that does not take force but it does take "Leadership" and that is clearly missing.

Welcome Aboard and as always ask questions.

Oh one more:

https://www.youtube.com/user/BuffaloDogTraining/playlists

And "Leadership" looks like this:

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=g-VJXhM0iJo


----------



## Frebu (Jan 4, 2016)

Are you putting the food bowls in the same spot or are you separating them(like, as far apart as they can possibly be one end of the yard and the other). If you are putting them in the same spot where you previously just fed Ace he could think that he is protecting "his" food as in all of it if he is normally a grazer. If they start playing the middle man game(where Ace prevents Ichi from going to either bowl) then after a set period of time, take up all the food for the rest of the day(say..... after 20 minutes). Eventually both dogs will be hungry enough to stop playing and just eat, once you get them to do this THEN praise them and give them high value treats(which means eating correctly to them could lead to even better things).


----------

